# Camping Don Cactus at Carchuna



## Preacherned (Oct 27, 2006)

:? Hi Folks, planning our first trip onto the continent in January, very loosely based on Don's excellent itinerary. However, I'm really confused about electric hook ups!! Read somewhere a reference to reverse polarity, but have no idea what we need to do. Also read that amps can vary hugely so this too is a factor. We plan to spend a week traveling down to Spain, a month at Camping Don Cactus at Carchuna, and a week wending our way homeward. Anybody got any advice on hook ups? And does anybody have any experience of Camping Don Cactus at Carchuna??

Many thanks

Preacher Ned ](*,) ]


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Camping Don Cactus*

 Hi there, no expert on Spain or Don Cactus, but just to bump you up a bit and reassure you not to get too paranoid about reverse polarity. I made myself a reverse polarity adaptor lead by switching wires on the female end of the plug, and have a tester plug that you can buy in any motorhome or caravan accessory shop. However the truth is that I rarely remember nowadays to actually check, and so far no disasters.
Low amperage can be a problem if you're into using a large amount of electrical appliances at any one time, but you'll soon learn by experience what trips the EHU. If very low, e.g. 3/5 amps which is not unusual on the Continent, just use for keeping batteries topped up and fridge running. An inverter becomes a useful thing to have in these circumstances.
As for Don Cactus - over to other members.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We "wild camped" for a few days a few hundred yards down the road from Don Cactus in January this year (maybe February) and walked round the site. Bought our newspaper from reception. It looked very reasonable, pitches a decent size (not always the case in Spain) and, if we had been looking for a site for longer might well have stayed. However, if memory serves aright it is a bit of a trek to the nearest decent size supermarket and it's on the edge of the cucumber growing area (lots and lots of plastic).


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 12, 2006)

Don Cactus camp site. AKA - Don Craptus

Swimming pool is Ok. Over 3/4 of the site, theres rows of very old filthy touring caravans (mostly held together with duck tape).
The site has direct access to an awful pebble beach and grey sand. 

In its favour - it is a cheap site. But our recommendation is – Don’t bother wasting your fuel on this one.

Camping Don Cactus is nearly as bad as Camping Marbella Playa. One word springs to mind – “Ghetto!”


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there

We stayed at Don Cactus last year for a few nights using camping cheques, the pitch sizes vary, so have a walk around before deciding on a pitch, there were a lot of dirty caravans on the first half of the site, the bar and bar toilet were not very clean, the shower block was okay, the restaurant food was very good, it is directly opposite a pebbly beach, but there is not much to do in the nearby towns

The pool is very good, but I personally could not stay there for a month, there were very few Brits there, and although the staff were friendly the campsite felt tatty and the atmosphere was "flat"

hope this helps cavaqueen


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to be so blunt but we intended to stay at Don Cactus a few days ago. In the event, we drove straight past. It might be a little oasis but it's in the middle of miles and miles of plastic stretching right up to the mountains. I think I'd prefer a Spanish gaol for a month. We will shortly be going to Torre del Mar for a month on a strong recommendation but we will see.

Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

This thread is now over 2 years old, so I wondered if anyone has been in recent months and can report on how good or otherwise the site now is?

Also whether - with a car - there are worthwhile places to visit, to keep us from regretting going there for three weeks? Thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi

We visit Don Cactus a lot as it is not too far from where we live and half way to Malaga where we have to go to on business regularly.

I guess all sites are "horses for courses" in that some hate some sites whereas other love them.

We have had all good experiences at Don Cactus, we spent this Christmas there and the staff were fabulous, all dressed up as Santa and every person on the site got a lovely bottle of Rioja and a Poinsettia plant, carol singing all in Spanish, lovely time had by all. Personally having lived in Spain for 18 years, I prefer sites with a Spanish feel.
Don Cactus has lots of regular, German, French and Dutch regulars all in very nice quality vans so that says something.

It is a good site for walking on the beach, the supermarket isnt too bad, the staff are very nice. Hook up includes TV with BBC news plus other nationalities channels. 6 amp standard but very cheap to upgrade to 12 amp.

Flat pitches, older but clean showers with excellent hot water. No extra charge if you have a car and a motorhome and they accept ACSI card making it very economical.

In the times we have been there I saw 1 permanent van with an awning taped up, but that was after very high winds. One thing I would say, the permanent plots are used by local Spanish on weekends and bank holidays and it is a little more noisy but they are good sorts.

Yes the site is in amongst the plastic greenhouses but it is right on the beach, nearby town Carchuna has a market and bread shop etc. German bread van visits the site on a Monday and Thursday morning with lovely treats!

If you have a car, Granada and the Alhambra are 1 hour away, the lovely town of Salobrena just 10 minutes down the coast and a bit further are Nerja and Almuneca, both nice towns with weekly markets.

Personally my idea of camping hell would be on a site full of Brits with organised games evenings etc etc and this is not that type of site, as I say it depends what you prefer, one mans hell is another mans heaven!

It has a sister site 20 mins up the coast "Castillo de Banos" a smaller, "greener" site again in a nice spot but they are upgrading the electrics at the moment so some plots are closed.

Sounds like I am on commission!! But I am not, I just think its fair to give it a good review.

Enjoy yourselves whatever you decide.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Dougie,
Its in the site database with three reviews, one from me. I think and I quote "Rows and rows of shabby old filthy touring caravans (some held together with duck tape)" is OTT. The writer is of course referring to statics which are a feature of many sites in Spain.

Your problem will be the size of your RV. My length is 7.3m and that limited my choice of pitches and I only just managed to get on the one selected. I would think its *no go* for you.

peedee


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Unitedgirl,

Extremely helpful info, and thank you for taking the time to post it. You're right - we liked La Manga the twice we've been there (for a variety of reasons) but others hate it. Hey ho.  I'm warming to Don Cactus, especially as they've confirmed the ACSI €15 rate, which means €315 all in, instead of €394.

Peedee,

I've had several emails back & forth from the reception at Don Cactus, and they say they are happy to make an exception for us and will reserve a big pitch if we confirm the booking, in view of our "big caravan".  I've done the virtual drive to the gate on Google Streets and won't have any difficulty getting in. I can't see inside though. Incidentally, it was the "shabby/filthy/duck tape" entry which caused me to blanch.

Dougie.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Quite honestly if anyone is going all the way to Spain I think they can do a lot better than this site. The site is shabby and the area is shabby, that is what you can see under the plastic. We have it down as an overnighter 'if we must', I would not stay any longer even if it was free.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ob1 said:


> Quite honestly if anyone is going all the way to Spain I think they can do a lot better than this site. The site is shabby and the area is shabby, that is what you can see under the plastic. We have it down as an overnighter 'if we must', I would not stay any longer even if it was free.


OK - I'm all ears. 8O Suggestions are certainly welcome:- Andalusia or Murcia, preferably.

Dougie.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Area*



ob1 said:


> Quite honestly if anyone is going all the way to Spain I think they can do a lot better than this site. The site is shabby and the area is shabby, that is what you can see under the plastic. We have it down as an overnighter 'if we must', I would not stay any longer even if it was free.


Salobrena is Quite Nice! Or are you refering to the region as a whole?

TM


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Area*



teemyob said:


> Salobrena is Quite Nice! Or are you refering to the region as a whole?


I took it to mean the site.

Dougie.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We stayed at the other site at Castella de Banos and drove past the Don Cactus site. It is not an area that we would revisit, as mentioned previously there is simply too much plastic covering the area.
We will be going back to La Manga next week and although it's not perfect it's far better than the area around those two sites.

Mike


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Dougie

Just driven past Don Cactus today on the way home from the Malaga area. Weather was gorgeous, sun shimmering on the sea etc... anyway...

When we were at DC last week for a couple of nights they had a full size 55 seater Dutch coach conversion arrive and the staff helped them park up etc, also there was a large RV which has been there a couple of months. Also, the larger plots are towards the rear of the site and well away from the permanent pitches so nice and quiet. Young chap called Tino on reception is very helpful and Manolo (or Manuel cant remember) will help you park up.

Enjoy.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

unitedgirl said:


> Weather was gorgeous, sun shimmering on the sea etc...


Yeah, yeah - I get it, all right? :evil: 



unitedgirl said:


> Young chap called Tino on reception is very helpful


Tino has already been very helpful in emails, and has confirmed he will reserve a large pitch if we book (plus the ACSI all-inclusive rate).

Thanks for the update.

Dougie.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you are taking your tow car go for it especially if you are not too fussed about the pebbly beach. At least you don't get sand between your toes  
They say pictures speak a thousand words so here are some.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

A couple more of the beach front. Dogs are not allowed but no one took any notice!

peedee


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Peedee, I'm very much obliged to you for doing that. Here's one I got off Google Streets this morning.

Dougie.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you want to be in that area there is >this site< Its a long time ago when I was last there but I remember it as being good but not much else. You would have to check regarding pitch size though.

peedee


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes thats a good spot (Poniente), to get there just take the turning to Motril Port and turn right when you get to the port, its just opposite the beach and if you can get a spot at the front nice views.

Another option with an RV or larger van is Camping El Cantal in Mojacar, opposite the beach, not much in the way of facilities on the site itself but the location is great, right on the front with numerous bars, restaurants, supermarkets, take away food shop, bus service etc all on the doorstep. Popped in there today and there are some large vans in there plus a big 5th wheeler, in fact if I look out the window down to the sea, I can see the site from my house!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

That is interesting unitedgirl. I like the location of El Cantel but I thought it had been sold for housing development. It is the one with the underpass onto the beach is it not?

peedee


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats the one!

No, there were rumours a few years back about re development but the town hall blocked it especially with the downturn in property sales. Also I think the site is owned by some relation of the Mayor!!!

If you decide on that one and need me to do a "drivethru" to check for space, let me know, I drive past it twice a day!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks, I have not been back since 2001 simply because I thought it had been sold  

peedee


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

unitedgirl said:


> If you decide on that one and need me to do a "drivethru" to check for space, let me know, I drive past it twice a day!


Yes please, if that's an option.  Take yer camera and put icing in it too, if you like.... 

Dougie.


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

No problem!

Let me know when you are heading down here, I will sneak in with the camera and try not to get arrested for motorhome stalking!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

unitedgirl said:


> Let me know when you are heading down here, I will sneak in with the camera and try not to get arrested for motorhome stalking!


We're be landing around 16th March and leaving around 6th April, so if you're around, there will be some beers chilled with your name on them.

If the second part happens, let me know & I'll send the beers to the Policia Local as bail payment. 

Dougie.


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey just in time for my birthday! 22nd March!

Will get you some pics in early March.

Hopefully the local police will leave me alone, I just forked out 300 euros to advertise in their association magazine! A bit like protection money!!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Some rather old shots of Mojacar.

peedee


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

unitedgirl said:


> Hey just in time for my birthday! 22nd March!


Consider it a date, if you're around. I've had a look on Google Streets and Mojacar looks nicer than the Motril/Carchuna area. If you get the inclination to snap your camera before March, it'll be much appreciated - I can't find any decent website with this site on them.

Dougie.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi
Sorry for jumping in on this thread, but we're planning on travelling south in the next month and really want to stay at Mojacar, or nearby. Have stayed at Los Gallardos and Cuevas Negras but would prefer something nearer Mojacar and/or the beach walking distance as we are in a RV and once parked up we tend to keep that on site. We were there a couple of weeks ago briefly and drove past Es Cantal. The location looked perfect, we then heard dogs were banned - any ideas or recommendations of sites in the area that would be suitable for our 33ft rv and dogs!?
Thanks
D


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Having given such an adverse report on Don Cactus 2 years ago I've been meaning to post with an alternative but I think your mind is starting to be made up now.

However, I will throw a different one in the pot just in case you throw all the chips in the air again. Have you ever been to the Alpujarras. If such a thing really exists as "real Spain" this is it

This campsite is just outside Orgiva.










The question is will it take your RV. I just don't know but if you look at the photo below you'll see that if you park at 90 degrees to us there is a lot of space. The owner speaks excellent English and I'd suggest ringing first if interested.










The area has been made famous by Chris Stewart of "Driving over Lemons" fame and I can see why he thinks it's the most wonderful place. From here you can drive right up into the high Sierra Nevada, Granada and the coast. See Chris Stewart

Apparently he is an occasional visitor at the campsite bar.

If nothing else I suggest you take a drive in your car around the area.

Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ianhibs said:


> ...but I think your mind is starting to be made up now


Ian,

Thanks for the input. Actually, my mind is still oscillating! But not in a stressy way - in fact, it's quite enjoyable researching the areas. I've looked long and hard at Mojacar this afternoon and - like you - have taken advantage of the ACSI DVD which arrived this morning (the next working day after ordering from Vicarious Books!). I'm emailing them tonight and will explore that also. We did have the sea nearby as a main preference, but having said that, we stopped at a site not far from Tabernas in 2007, and the location was stunning.

Dougie.


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Great Pics, taken not too far from our house!


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

I am pretty sure dogs are allowed but will check for you, I will have a drive down today when I walk the dog and take sme pics.

Thinking about it, am almost certain they accept dogs, last summer we had some terrible fires in Mojacar and we had to leave our house for 2 weeks due to damage, fortunately we run an etstate agents and rental business so some of our kind owners let us use their place during that time but we did enquire at the camping, thinking we could move into the van for that period and we did ask about dogs. But I will check to make sure.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

unitedgirl said:


> I am pretty sure dogs are allowed but will check for you,


This was certainly the case when I was last there, hope the policy has not changed.

peedee


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Just been down to the camping and there are many dogs of all shapes and sizes, think it may be July and Aug when they dont accept dogs as is the case with quite a few Spanish sites.

Also about 4 or 5 large RVs down there, one of them is the biggest I have seen! The plots are perfect for larger vans as there is not too much demarcation, battery went on my camera and there were quite a few people outside their vans and I got paranoid! Just charging the camera then taking my hubby back down there, he is less paranoid!

On that subject is their any rule about posting pics of other peoples vans on here? Dont want to upset anyone, should I photoshop out the license plates?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I cannot see any problem if you do blank out the licence plate.

peedee


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Here are some pics taken today of El Cantal Mojacar and the beach and beach bar opposite.


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

A couple more. For those with large RVs the photo at the bottom shows a large van, the pitches are about twice the length of that van so gives you an idea of how large they are.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

unitedgirl said:


> A couple more. For those with large RVs the photo at the bottom shows a large van, the pitches are about twice the length of that van so gives you an idea of how large they are.


This is extremely good of you - thank you very much. There's nothing like having someone on the ground with a camera.  I'll email them now to get rates, availability etc. & let you know.

Cheers,

Dougie.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to jump in here without a suggestion but with a request.

Does anybody have an opinion on Camping Castillo de Banos near La Mamola. Our normal campsite is looking pretty expensive after the middle of March. whereas this is an ACSI site.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi

I quite like this site, quite small and friendly and by the sea, staff are pleasant, it is very popular in the winter with various Rallies so can get busy.

Also may be worth checking with them as they are upgrading all the electrics and quite a few plots are closed off.


----------

